# Anyone had any success on fifth cycle of clomid?



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello 

I am 5 dpo fifth cycle of clomid. This is the first month I have been scanned and it was very helpful, everything seems as it should. Good thick lining and an egg about to pop. I ovulated cd 21 - which is good for me as in previous cycles it has been very late at cd 27 - 30, but that was on 50mg for cycles 1, 2 and 3. Am now on 100mg.

So everything has been where it is supposed to be each cycle but still no BFP. 

I have read that only 2% of women get pregnant on cycle 5. Anyone got a story to cheer me up?


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Update because I hate when you never know how the story ended - AF arrived cd 36. Cycle 5 was a bust !!


----------



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, so sorry to hear that Jennyren


----------



## Buttercup79 (Mar 29, 2011)

Jennyren said:


> Update because I hate when you never know how the story ended - AF arrived cd 36. Cycle 5 was a bust !!


Very sorry Jennyren. I gave up after 4 cycles. I have one month of 75mg left which I might try another time. Clomid seems to work for me in that it keeps everything working but doesn't seem the get the result. x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, i got pregnant on my 6th cycle of clomid, and only took 4tablets instead of 5 so it can happen x


----------



## hazelnutty (Mar 30, 2012)

Jennyren, I'm currently reading a book where the author, who's a doctor, is talking about a case where multiple doses of clomid didn't work for a patient. They then switched her to 25mg of clomid and she got pregnant the next cycle. Might be worth looking in to x


----------

